# Enco turret mill



## dirty tools (Jan 11, 2022)

I got some time in my shop today (been about 3 months)
the quill power feed has never worked (military surplus)
 the mill is very similar to a Southport M head
found at least 2 issues, the return spring was not connected to the shaft and the power feed gears is stuck (could not rotate the gear with a screw driver, and won’t turn underpower.
next is to remove the head assy. And try to find out why.
 I spent 2 hours trying to find a manual for the mill, nothing. 
A ENCO TURRET MILL about a 1987 year.
more reseach maybe I would find something 
pictures later


----------



## brino (Jan 11, 2022)

wait, "Southport" ?
Is that a Southbend/Bridgeport portmanteau?

It's not that I don't believe you, it just sounds like a "Bridgebend".....
some photos would help with ID....

Brian


----------



## rock_breaker (Jan 12, 2022)

I have an Enco Mill/Drill and during the time of ownership Enco was bought by MSC. You may be aware that some of the senior hands went to MSC and are knowledgeable on Enco machines.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jan 12, 2022)

brino said:


> wait, "Southport" ?
> Is that a Southbend/Bridgeport portmanteau?
> 
> It's not that I don't believe you, it just sounds like a "Bridgebend".....
> ...


No more unlikely than a Biggerfort or Millport.

I saw a BP clone with a motor manufactured by the Great Big Electric Company.


----------



## dirty tools (Jan 12, 2022)

I think south bend


----------



## dirty tools (Jan 12, 2022)

Pictures of the quill parts 
my compator is a VA reader for near blind people (my brothe’s)


----------



## dirty tools (Jan 12, 2022)

This keep 
won‘t stay connected to the spring


----------



## dirty tools (Jan 12, 2022)

This gear is seized 
it drives the quill


----------



## FliesLikeABrick (Jan 16, 2022)

dirty tools said:


> A ENCO TURRET MILL about a 1987 year.
> more reseach maybe I would find something


E-mail mach_parts@mscdirect.com with the model and serial number from your Enco.  I have had good luck with them providing owners+parts manuals for Enco machines I have bought or looked at buying in the past


----------

